# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Fake Finaplix gold from sterona

## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

Hi guys this one is fake and soon i will have lab analize results to post here.

PB

----------


## juiced diego

> Hi guys this one is fake and soon i will have lab analize results to post here.
> 
> PB


never seen tren in amps and the finaplex gold i seen was a 30ml 75mg bottle made by some Ug lab. can you hook up more info on this brand bro???

----------


## juiced diego

fina gold i'm talking bout was made by valopharm or something way back in the days

----------


## powerbodybuilder

There is some Tren in ampules called Danabolan.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Danabolan

----------


## juiced diego

> Danabolan


cool thx bro

----------


## powerbodybuilder

This was the famous PARABOLAN .

----------


## devil1

only finaplex i ever saw was in pellet form, this is new to me

----------


## wallycn

> fina gold i'm talking bout was made by valopharm or something way back in the days


Yeah that bro is not in business these days

----------


## juiced diego

> Yeah that bro is not in business these days


heard he made a comeback under another name  :Hmmmm:

----------


## ajfina

danabolan by "bodyresearch" they got to be fake too , cause theyr new stanabol and parabol( trenb tabs) were tested by Bodyofscience magazine found nothing on it
too bad i like bodyresearch , i just think the real BR guy have nothing to do on that

----------


## jesse_james

> danabolan by "bodyresearch" they got to be fake too , cause theyr new stanabol and parabol( trenb tabs) were tested by Bodyofscience magazine found nothing on it
> too bad i like bodyresearch , i just think the real BR guy have nothing to do on that


I agree Body Research had good products

----------


## Seajackal

> There is some Tren in ampules called Danabolan.


Bro, this is Parabolan from Body Research and it's not in the market
any longer, I think they stopped producing that even before the bust
last year! BR was a good lab, I miss their winny depot which used to
cause my biceps to grow something from spot injections!  :Frown: 

I think I've seen that fina amps somewhere and looked exactly like
MMM's pic!

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> This was the famous PARABOLAN.


Yes you are right the only one that I know in amps right now is this one.
and they are coming from South America

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

I also have found this one recently but I have no info about itdo anybody knows this one?

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

Whatsoever this is the best fina that I have taken in my whole life.

----------


## ajfina

> Whatsoever this is the best fina that I have taken in my whole life.


MMM where is that fina made in?
btw those danabolan amps looks very yummy man to bad they fake ,but they also match the fina color

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

canada bro if i am not Mistaken...that haves mix weed vitamin B12

----------


## ajfina

> canada bro if i am not Mistaken...that haves mix weed vitamin B12


it must be really hard to get that stuff in canada right PBB?

----------


## Seajackal

> I also have found this one recently but I have no info about itdo anybody knows this one?


I would say they may be underdosed, but trusty, I think they are
made in Poland.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

i yust to get thoes from an canadian guy and he told me that they ware from canada but...i am not sure..what i can tell you is that they are real good trenbolone acetate mix weed vitamin B12 thats the best tren that i have taken.to bad i can get it anymore :Frown:

----------


## Seajackal

You're in Portugal, right? You can still get them easily I think, that's
just a matter of searchings! Nice to know they are that good.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> You're in Portugal, right? You can still get them easily I think, that's
> just a matter of searchings! Nice to know they are that good.


yes i am from portugal.but wy do yousay that its easy for me to get it:s

----------


## Brianna

ATT: Juiced Diago.
Valopharm is now under the name Newpharm...They are located out of Ontario and changed the name because of counterfitters. Everything is of very good quality with them now. I will get some pics soon.

----------


## intensity911

> I would say they may be underdosed, but trusty, I think they are
> made in Poland.


they are made in quebec it is write in french im from montreal

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

yes like i told canadian...i yust to get them from there.

----------


## hydroP

> yes i am from portugal.but wy do yousay that its easy for me to get it:s


Many good UG labs make tren products right now, tren enanthate , tren hex, tren acetate

----------


## Seajackal

> they are made in quebec it is write in french im from montreal


No, bro they are from Europe. You may ask to any source they will be
able to tell you that this gear is not from Canada, it's EuroChem Labs or
ECL as it is said over the boards.

PS: To MMM's question, I said that you could get them easy cuz you're
in Europe so it's just a travel to the nest of this gear... :Wink:

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> No, bro they are from Europe. You may ask to any source they will be
> able to tell you that this gear is not from Canada, it's EuroChem Labs or
> ECL as it is said over the boards.
> 
> PS: To MMM's question, I said that you could get them easy cuz you're
> in Europe so it's just a travel to the nest of this gear...


bro the trenajec is from eurochem bur the tren that i am talking i coud almost put my money on it and be that its made in canada...finabolan estra fort 70mg 30ml botle.

----------


## FCECC2

> bro the trenajec is from eurochem bur the tren that i am talking i coud almost put my money on it and be that its made in canada...finabolan estra fort 70mg 30ml botle.


idont think so. mainly because the company is base in France, so its a EU product

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> idont think so. mainly because the company is base in France, so its a EU product


bro from witch tren are you talking about?finabolan extra or trenajec?

----------


## Seajackal

Sorry MMM, I was talking about trenaject as I quoted your words over that
pics post, sorry I didn't mean to tell you're not right, bro. BTW I pretty much
believe that TRSL were talking about the trenaject like me.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

its all good bro...but do you know this finabolan extra fort that i am talking about?

----------


## Seajackal

I don't know that finabolan.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> I don't know that finabolan.


its great man if i am not mistaken its from canda...

----------


## Seajackal

I think you're right since it's writen in French one of the oficial languages
in Canada.

----------

